# Pollensa bikerack



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, has anybody got a Pollensa fitted with Fiamma bikerack? I am a little confused by the fitting instructions I have had from Autosleepers, I was told I would have to remove the cooker to fit the offside mounting. However if the rack is mounted centrally the mounting will actually be in the bathroom. Also the top mountings are to go through the stepped moulding, but this sounds hollow when I tap it, not solid like the bottom area in line with the lower ladder mount. The van is a 2004 Transit model. Yes the bike rack is the correct one.If anyone has this set up can you cast an eye over the fitment and let me know Pleeeeease..Bye


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya!

I fitted my own bike rack (2000 Peugeot Pollensa, but probably the same at the back).

There's a report :: here :: and a picture attached at the bottom.

I couldn't get to the inside of the hole behind the sink, and like you, the offside hole seems to end up in the bathroom. I wondered if the rack was designed to be mounted off centre, but then that might cause problems with bike overhang.

In the end, I very carefully drilled pilot holes into the ply which is bonded into the back of the fibreglass, and gradually opened them out until the square head screw bolts I was using 'bit' firmly, but weren't too tight to risk splitting the wood. Hard to describe - it's a 'feel' thing.

It seemed to work, and we carted 2 bikes all over France last year and down to Lake Garda in Italy this year, and various other places, without any problems.

If you're in any doubt at all, get a professional to fit it, so there's some comeback if there are problems.

Good luck!

Gerald


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Here's where it was mounted on my Transit Pollensa (by an AS dealer so I assume in the correct place). I do have a few more pics from different angles if you want them.


----------

